# O/C'n m3A79-T W/t 9850-9950 AM II



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got the new Asus M3A79-T mobo and under my old m3a32-mvp wifi deluxe mobo O/C i need to bump my cppu volt up by one click to 1.41v.... ACC is up to +2 and if i go higher on ACC i get the BSOD....the M3A32-mvp Wifi deluxe is waaaay eisier to o/c.......
im using bios 0302... its what came with this mobo.... anybody recommend a better alternative to what im doing...
After this  figuring out this is going to be exclusive to the O/C'N the 79-T and Phenom/ phenom II cpu's


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

Start with the 403 bios CP said he like that bois the best for 79-T so far see if that don't help your ACC to work better .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> Start with the 403 bios CP said he like that bois the best for 79-T so far see if that don't help your ACC to work better .


ok ol timer im going to do it rite now.... ill be bitching in a few im sure, but ill keep ya posted in this thread mate....


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

i posted in the other thread but you may want to set the SB volts back to auto from what i seen the guys running the 79-T have not had to mess with SB volts to get there good over clocks .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> i posted in the other thread but you may want to set the SB volts back to auto from what i seen the guys running the 79-T have not had to mess with SB volts to get there good over clocks .


well i went to the bios you suggested and i booted from the bios to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## merkk (Dec 17, 2008)

Grats ! that about the same volts i have to use on my 9850 for the same type of over clock .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats ! that about the same volts i have to use on my 9850 for the same type of over clock .


cool and thanks Merk.... here's where im at now!!!!





[/IMG]


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 17, 2008)

That board looks like it can hit some awesome clocks. IS it basically the same bios in jumper free settings with the addition of AOC? Im looking to go P2 and seeing as I got the M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wi Fi AP board, I may upgrade to this asus or wait for new ones.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> That board looks like it can hit some awesome clocks. IS it basically the same bios in jumper free settings with the addition of AOC? Im looking to go P2 and seeing as I got the M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wi Fi AP board, I may upgrade to this asus or wait for new ones.


to tell ya the truth id go fo the Foxcom mobo.... i ran Asus to date and think its lacking.... go with Merk my friend..... i wish i did!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

hey full, what are your ACC settings at right now with that last CPUz screenshot you took?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey full, what are your ACC settings at right now with that last CPUz screenshot you took?


+2 and it seems to hate all other ACC settings


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> to tell ya the truth id go fo the Foxcom mobo.... i ran Asus to date and think its lacking.... go with Merk my friend..... i wish i did!!!!!



but w/ the foxconn board u cant run 2 double slot vcards and a xfi card....


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> but w/ the foxconn board u cant run 2 double slot vcards and a xfi card....


yeah i hear ya mate... I was just bitchin because this mobo is strange to o/c
I'll be spending the day seeing what i can come up with...
Hey SM what's your favorite bios for this mobo?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

From what i can tell ACC is a scam imo.
all it does from my testing is bump the cpu's core voltage up depending on the setting used.
Please someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

in the past has anyone had there phenom in a different mobo o/c'd and stable than went to the 79-T mobo? has the cpu multi changed compaired to using the old mobo?
why im asking is on the m3a32-mvp i ran a 13.5x multi and now 14x on the 79-T.... i can clock way higher but cant seem to get it stable... does anyone know about clock skew?
i think im going to play around with it to see if it helps... some say in fact its what makes the clock work.
Voltage is set to 1.55 but i hate running it that high even though its water cooled.... what about dropping the cpu volt to say 1.40v and crank up the ACC setting... whats the highest you ppl have got the ACC to work at? and what voltage?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

well i set my clocks the same as the m3a32-mvp mobo but cranked up the cpu and nb volts and set ACC to auto...im running AOD auto tune... lets see what happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

hey brad, when I had my 9850 i could not go stable over 3.2 GHz, with ACC on +2 i went up to 3.6 GHz and stable at 3.5 GHz, I was able to prime at 3.5 Ghz for at least three hours without crashing.  But then I tried for 3.6 GHz and it just crapped all of the sudden so whatever, at least I validated at 3.6 GHz  (in my sig)

Full, take it step by step, put all default settings and start over, dont get desperate, it pays off trust me.

Use the Multi its your friend, my chip liked the multi over anything.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey brad, when I had my 9850 i could not go stable over 3.2 GHz, with ACC on +2 i went up to 3.6 GHz and stable at 3.5 GHz, I was able to prime at 3.5 Ghz for at least three hours without crashing.  But then I tried for 3.6 GHz and it just crapped all of the sudden so whatever, at least I validated at 3.6 GHz  (in my sig)
> 
> Full, take it step by step, put all default settings and start over, dont get desperate, it pays off trust me.
> 
> Use the Multi its your friend, my chip liked the multi over anything.


ok ill do that.... but do i leave the volts on auto when just using the multi?... it needs to get into windows than what? do i throw a stress at er?
dam this mobo is a teezin thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok ill do that.... but do i leave the volts on auto when just using the multi?... it needs to get into windows than what? do i throw a stress at er?
> dam this mobo is a teezin thing



ok, load defaults in the BIOS and go in and set your neccesary things.

Make sure you disable CPU TWEAK, leave Auto Express on, it has to do with Cache if not mistaken.  Set your CPU volts to 1.300v in the bios and the CPU NB to 1.300, I kept my CPU and my CPU NB voltage equal.

set your DRAM voltage and set it to specs in the bios.  Put the HT link at 1.8 GHz, and the NB leave it at x10, you'll mess with that later.  Just use the multi.  You can try a multi of 14.5 to boot up first, thats 2.9 GHz and 1.300v is more than enough, 1.300v in the bios is about 1.312v in windows.  Leave ACC off!!!!!  Also under CPU configuration, disable everything but ACPI SRAT, leave that enabled.  if you have a CPU Prefetching option, disabled it.

Try that go into windows and run super pi 32m a couple of times back to back, PRIME stresses components too hard, its known to f**k up PWM's on boards.  Just run super pi 32m for like two or three times in a row, should be about an hour as it'll take around 22 minutes everytime.  If it passes go in and go for a multi of 15.  Keep me posted.


If you can take some pics of your BIOS settings and under CPU config, and post them, that way I can catch something that might be off that i'm forgetting.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, load defaults in the BIOS and go in and set your neccesary things.
> 
> Make sure you disable CPU TWEAK, leave Auto Express on, it has to do with Cache if not mistaken.  Set your CPU volts to 1.300v in the bios and the CPU NB to 1.300, I kept my CPU and my CPU NB voltage equal.
> 
> ...


ok did what ya said.... Super Pi didnt run the first pass without windows giving a msg saying a problem shut the program down.... so now what?.. try 14x?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok did what ya said.... Super Pi didnt run the first pass without windows giving a msg saying a problem shut the program down.... so now what?.. try 14x?



try W prime

super pi did that to me alot, are you on vista?

That doesn't mean you are not stable, i went crazy once because of super pi and I was stable, just super pi didn't wanna run.

http://www.wprime.net/

run the 1m on w prime.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> try W prime
> 
> super pi did that to me alot, are you on vista?
> 
> ...


yeah Vista 64, im running science mark, is that ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah Vista 64, im running science mark, is that ok?



yeah, prime is just too stressing on components.

Yeah i had that same problem with super pi in vista, drove me nuts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, prime is just too stressing on components.
> 
> Yeah i had that same problem with super pi in vista, drove me nuts.


lol yeah but is science mark ok to stress?.... its passing @ 13.5x


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> lol yeah but is science mark ok to stress?.... its passing @ 13.5x



I guess, I would rather W prime.

restart, set it at 14.5 and go for a wprime 1M run.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess, I would rather W prime.
> 
> restart, set it at 14.5 and go for a wprime 1M run.


ok brb mate


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah i hear ya mate... I was just bitchin because this mobo is strange to o/c
> I'll be spending the day seeing what i can come up with...
> Hey SM what's your favorite bios for this mobo?



for bios...umm i liked the beta 040? one....but right now im on the 0602 one.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice thread....I could´nt get mine over 3 GHz til I saw this thread....
Now I am on 3.2 - so I will follow this thread closely

I can see you guys are on liquid - that might explaine a lot  

btw...I find BIOS v. 0602 more stable than the past one´s


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess, I would rather W prime.
> 
> restart, set it at 14.5 and go for a wprime 1M run.


well i found the highest multi... 14X @1.30v
im now guessing its time to find the highest fsb so im going to drop the multi all the way and try 230fsb to start and run W prime a few times...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

well so far i found the cpu multi limit is 14x and started the Fsb at
240 passed
250 passed
and currently testing


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

well i made 270 fsb and didn't wanna do higher since the tracer ram BLOW!!!
well im to the giving up point... i tried all sort of settings and cant get stable.... i think i found the cpu's sweet spot at 223x13.5 1.375v using the previous mobo.

I think im going to do a fresh os install since I've had to many bsod's
and wait for the Phenom II to hit the market...
mabey CP and his 79-T experience can give me some type of solution? 
until AMD stop being dick's about what the ACC does and tell the public how to use it, but noooo it's a big secret....


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 18, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i made 270 fsb and didn't wanna do higher since the tracer ram BLOW!!!






> I think im going to do a fresh os install since I've had to many bsod's



so u did a dirty install??  

use xp32 if u do a fresh install.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> so u did a dirty install??
> 
> use xp32 if u do a fresh install.


no did a clean install after the mobo was installed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Nice thread....I could´nt get mine over 3 GHz til I saw this thread....
> Now I am on 3.2 - so I will follow this thread closely
> 
> I can see you guys are on liquid - that might explaine a lot
> ...



Great too know dude!!! 

Check out this thread I made a while back, lots of tips!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1112050#post1112050


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> well i made 270 fsb and didn't wanna do higher since the tracer ram BLOW!!!
> well im to the giving up point... i tried all sort of settings and cant get stable.... i think i found the cpu's sweet spot at 223x13.5 1.375v using the previous mobo.
> 
> I think im going to do a fresh os install since I've had to many bsod's
> ...



dude, I dont know what to tell you, i'm telling you my settings.  You sure your multi can't go over 14?

My 9850 liked higher FSB better, but my 9950 hated it, love the multi though, play with it, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Full have you tried keeping your HT under 2000 MHz???  and your NB at around 2000-2200 MHz?????

Its funny how the Intel core i7's are the same, setting your QPI which is HT for AMD lower than the NB frequency helps with stability.  

I thought Phenoms were not that hard to overclock, until I got this intel, it overclocks so easy its not even funny, however I Have more pride in overclocking AMD, intel is just too easy.


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

CP the max multi i can run on my 9850 is 15x and that with a ACC setting of +4% to get there . My cpu is a so-so chip . The weather has finaly change here in S0. Ca. so my room temp has drop to low 60F and i had to change my overclock on my cpu again to make it run with the cooler room temp. In the summer time my room never drops below 73f .I could run a buch of HT link speed and hight NB together and it boot every time . Now with the temp change i had to go back to a strait multi clock and running my memory at defalt 1066 clock to get it to boot every time . I'am so ready for the new Phenom 2 940 cpu .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^amen to that


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, I dont know what to tell you, i'm telling you my settings.  You sure your multi can't go over 14?
> 
> My 9850 liked higher FSB better, but my 9950 hated it, love the multi though, play with it, you'll get it eventually.


x14 works and passes.... 14.5 fails at what volt setting you told me... 1.30v

it loves x14 but loves the volts as well.... i can live with 3.01GHz till the P II comes out next month.... and yeah i hear ya about intel being such a easier cpu to clock.... me i love a challenge but what it comes down to is voltage.... i dont wanna run my rig @1.60v.

i dont wanna pull a CP lol.... just kiddn mate...

i know im on water CP but when the stress test brings out 50c and 1.60v i get a tad leary man.... 

Oh and the guy that has the best score in your other thread....

*I CALL BULL SHIT!!!!*
He's at 1.60 volt on air? yeah mabey for the 12 seconds it takes to run the bench.... lets see how hot she gets while gaming or AOD stress.... id say Prime but we know what would happen!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't know if this has been said, but from my experience the higher you set ACC the more volts it takes to get rid of the BSODs. So if you want +4 to work or higher typical setting a higher CPU voltage will help that to work.

I have mine at +6 per core at 1.485.

I know my week core is Core 1 but If I put ACC on + 8 for it and set the rest to 6 and aim for a slightly higher Overclock it still fails. Any input?


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

Well from what seen so far 3.2-3.3 seem to be the max stable over clock for most 9850 running vista-64 you move mover to vista-32 or XP you get about .15-.2 highter over clock .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> x14 works and passes.... 14.5 fails at what volt setting you told me... 1.30v
> 
> it loves x14 but loves the volts as well.... i can live with 3.01GHz till the P II comes out next month.... and yeah i hear ya about intel being such a easier cpu to clock.... me i love a challenge but what it comes down to is voltage.... i dont wanna run my rig @1.60v.
> 
> ...



Well the only chip I had die on me was my 9850 and it was at 3.6 GHz.  The chip was golden bro, 3.55 GHz 1.456v stable for as much benching as I ever got to do with it, except for 3dmark as I was busy trying to improve my super pi score.  I went for 3.6 GHz and it crapped on me, the 9950 was awesome.  Plus I have a watercooling set up that to most people they say get rid of it and get a new one, but it worked great on the Phenom.

Idled mid to high 20's, max load at 1.55v was about 40-42ºc in prime, during 3dmark or just regular use or gaming was low to mid 30's.  Full, its that little thermal take rad dude.  But Pii's run really cool, so don't worry.


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

Fullinfusion 
 dude you mite want to pop on over to Xtreme system AMD part of the forum they got a very good 79-T thread running over there you mite want to take your time to read throught it. there a part in there about how to run hight volts with other setting and it will hold temp down on the cpu .dude there running 1.7v at a 3.6 over clock on his 9950 140w cpu you mite find it to be good reading . Now my self have ran prime95 testing air cool at 70c for over a hour more that once cpu still working and that 70c is why i'am now water cooled .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

merkk said:


> Fullinfusion
> dude you mite want to pop on over to Xtreme system AMD part of the forum they got a very good 79-T thread running over there you mite want to take your time to read throught it. there a part in there about how to run hight volts with other setting and it will hold temp down on the cpu .dude there running 1.7v at a 3.6 over clock on his 9950 140w cpu you mite find it to be good reading . Now my self have ran prime95 testing air cool at 70c for over a hour more that once cpu still working and that 70c is why i'am now water cooled .



That dudes name happens to be "got voltage", if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have achieve what I have achieved with my 9950, that guy really has tweaked a lot with AMD hehe.  Great thread, I just don't like that forum, I just don't feel at home.

Heres a link full, enjoy, lots of reading to do 


XS is down now, ill link you when it gets back up.


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

I here you on not feeling at home over there CP but there AMD part of the forum has some dran good stuff in there for AMD user.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

merkk said:


> I here you on not feeling at home over there CP but there AMD part of the forum has some dran good stuff in there for AMD user.



True that, did you see the little argument I got into with the oliverda guy?  I mean he took it offensively that I said I scored a lot higher than with the Phenom In 3dmark, and that I will clock to 4GHz.

I mean what do you want me to say, some one asked me for feedback I gave it.  ITs a superior architecture, its a fast ass chip, what am I supposed to do, lie and say it sucks??  I dont know how it will do against PII's, but with the current Phenoms, it is a huge difference.  I ain't bashing or talking bad about AMD, its just a monster of a chip.

and about hitting 4GHz, I mean I think even the worst i7 chip hits 4GHz with a breeze, thats my goal, Why can't I say that?  That was just pretty stupid and thats why i left the thread.

Anyhow, I learned alot there and I rather not read there than have somebody being ignorant.  I think I know enough to defend myself and have been pretty succesful in teh world of Phenom overclocking, I did 3.6 Ghz on a 9850 which most people can't even boot into windows @ only 1.456v (chip was golden too), I was able to give great benchmarks with some cheap ass RAM.

At once I was 2nd overall in HWBOT in the CPU-Z category for 9850's, 3rd in the super pi category, and had a couple of other top 5 ranks with that chip.  I rather stick to TPU bro, never had a problem here and the crowd is just better than any other IMO.  Screw reading on XS, i'll learn myself!


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

Yupper i saw it the guys was a dick and your right the I7 is a better cpu than a Phenom 1 cpu that just a fact some of the FanBoys need to get over it. It look like we AMD guys will have a better cpu to go to war with in the Phenom2 940 cpu . The thing that alot of people miss is it don't matter if you like Intel or AMD the only thing that mater is are you having fun when you are using & playing with your rig that all that realy counts .


----------



## merkk (Dec 19, 2008)

Here the link for any one http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201154 to read on the 79-t it start off slow than it pick up with some good info .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the only chip I had die on me was my 9850 and it was at 3.6 GHz.  The chip was golden bro, 3.55 GHz 1.456v stable for as much benching as I ever got to do with it, except for 3dmark as I was busy trying to improve my super pi score.  I went for 3.6 GHz and it crapped on me, the 9950 was awesome.  Plus I have a watercooling set up that to most people they say get rid of it and get a new one, but it worked great on the Phenom.
> 
> Idled mid to high 20's, max load at 1.55v was about 40-42ºc in prime, during 3dmark or just regular use or gaming was low to mid 30's.  Full, its that little thermal take rad dude.  But Pii's run really cool, so don't worry.


lol im half full in the rez mate.... i need to get some distilled h20 so my temp goes cooler.... im showing red on AOD (top right corner) and temp is 31c... plus im running apps in the back ground.... in a way ACC set to 0 and enabled on all 4 cores are giving me a slight lower temp.... weird!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> True that, did you see the little argument I got into with the oliverda guy?  I mean he took it offensively that I said I scored a lot higher than with the Phenom In 3dmark, and that I will clock to 4GHz.
> 
> I mean what do you want me to say, some one asked me for feedback I gave it.  ITs a superior architecture, its a fast ass chip, what am I supposed to do, lie and say it sucks??  I dont know how it will do against PII's, but with the current Phenoms, it is a huge difference.  I ain't bashing or talking bad about AMD, its just a monster of a chip.
> 
> ...


Blah Blah BLAH lmao CP.... intel is a great cpu but i in my heart believe the P II will be the intel side kick.... and like i said dollar for dollar you'll have in january a .... as good of cpu as the I7 chip... just imo mate..  

but than again every thing out there is a 50/50 split


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

one thing i love is the ability of the high o/c of the NB.....
Dam smokin fast man!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> x14 works and passes.... 14.5 fails at what volt setting you told me... 1.30v
> 
> it loves x14 but loves the volts as well.... i can live with 3.01GHz till the P II comes out next month.... and yeah i hear ya about intel being such a easier cpu to clock.... me i love a challenge but what it comes down to is voltage.... i dont wanna run my rig @1.60v.
> 
> ...



full,

have u tried 200x15. cpu tweak disabled, set your mem volts, and auto the rest. on the cpu tab f4 disable all except acc +4 all cores.....

***are u still on vista?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

merkk said:


> Yupper i saw it the guys was a dick and your right the I7 is a better cpu than a Phenom 1 cpu that just a fact some of the FanBoys need to get over it. It look like we AMD guys will have a better cpu to go to war with in the Phenom2 940 cpu . The thing that alot of people miss is it don't matter if you like Intel or AMD the only thing that mater is are you having fun when you are using & playing with your rig that all that realy counts .



yeha dude, I Dont know, that dude just took it the wrong way bro, whatever.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> full,
> 
> have u tried 200x15. cpu tweak disabled, set your mem volts, and auto the rest. on the cpu tab f4 disable all except acc +4 all cores.....
> 
> ***are u still on vista?


no i havent tried that yet... but soon will..
and yes im using vista 64.... we stream alot of movies and stuff like that to the xbox 360 so im kinda stuck using vista..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

merkk said:


> I here you on not feeling at home over there CP but there AMD part of the forum has some dran good stuff in there for AMD user.


well i must agree... im at page 25 and theres some interesting statements there...


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe a stupid question  -  but what the heck is ACC - Automatic Cruize Control 

No seriously - what does that mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Maybe a stupid question  -  but what the heck is ACC - Automatic Cruize Control
> 
> No seriously - what does that mean?



dude, very limited info has been released, nobody really knows.  I just know that depending on the chip, it helps tremendously!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, very limited info has been released, nobody really knows.  I just know that depending on the chip, it helps tremendously!!!!


Well CP i broke 3.4Ghz today @1.63volt and set ACC to +2/+4/+2/+2....
Multi was set to 17x and fsb 203... oh and memory at 1066 mode.
she posted and as i tried to print screen all the icons started to flicked and she hard locked..
But any hooo i used the 2/4/2/2 to get this...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Well CP i broke 3.4Ghz today @1.63volt and set ACC to +2/+4/+2/+2....
> Multi was set to 17x and fsb 203... oh and memory at 1066 mode.
> she posted and as i tried to print screen all the icons started to flicked and she hard locked..
> But any hooo i used the 2/4/2/2 to get this...



thats not bad, but my 140W 9950 was able to do 3.45 GHz at 1.6v????


I think its just going to take some tweaking bro, dont give up on it.

If you can take some shots of your BIOS, that will help greatly bro.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats not bad, but my 140W 9950 was able to do 3.45 GHz at 1.6v????
> 
> 
> I think its just going to take some tweaking bro, dont give up on it.
> ...


yeah but thats your cpu and not mine.... you know there all different cp

just give me a few min to get the camera and ill post the bios for ya.


----------



## merkk (Dec 20, 2008)

Grats! Fullinfusion i glad to see you are having some fun with your new board.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> Grats! Fullinfusion i glad to see you are having some fun with your new board.


thank you mate that means alot.... but its fun o/c'n but not when ya gota do a re-install of the os... i guess when i find the clock im happy with ill reload the os and leave it till the dreaded next time lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

and you think this will keep the NB cool enough?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Don't know if this has been said, but from my experience the higher you set ACC the more volts it takes to get rid of the BSODs. So if you want +4 to work or higher typical setting a higher CPU voltage will help that to work.
> 
> I have mine at +6 per core at 1.485.
> 
> I know my week core is Core 1 but If I put ACC on + 8 for it and set the rest to 6 and aim for a slightly higher Overclock it still fails. Any input?


dude i have no idea, im going through the same problem.... mabey try setting ACC on each core and try +4 on all but the weak core and set the weak one to +6
im finding =+2+2+4+2 is working now but test and more testing is what its going to take... I should have got a I7 since there so easy to clock.... but where's the challenge there lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

Im finding that the HT is in a sence causing the rig to crash.... i was running AOD stress for 30min and decided to drop the HT multi down to 9x

about a min later she crashed.... is it possible it likes higher ht speed?
any one?


----------



## aGeoM (Dec 20, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Maybe a stupid question  -  but what the heck is ACC - Automatic Cruize Control
> 
> No seriously - what does that mean?



Hi

_*A*dvanced *C*lock *C*alibration_


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2008)

aGeoM said:


> Hi
> 
> _*A*dvanced *C*lock *C*alibration_


Welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah but thats your cpu and not mine.... you know there all different cp
> 
> just give me a few min to get the camera and ill post the bios for ya.



Yeah I know but the voltage I dont know, I think you should be able to use less, unless you just dont have a high clocking chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> and you think this will keep the NB cool enough?



looks good.  What are you setting your NB voltages to when you try to clock high like 3.3 GHz or more.

That and your CPU NB voltage.

Oh, and disable CPU twea, why the heat???  CPU tweak sucks, only gives you a boost in super pi, nothing else, at least I didnt notice so.


----------



## merkk (Dec 20, 2008)

CPU Tweak in AOD will give you a better 3dmark-06 score also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> CPU Tweak in AOD will give you a better 3dmark-06 score also.



I only saw like 30 points more, but all systems are different though


----------



## merkk (Dec 20, 2008)

It adds about 400 points to my score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

merkk said:


> It adds about 400 points to my score



i've heard people say so too, but for some reason I didn't see much of an increase, maybe I just had a bad run and if I did another run it would have scored higher, I dont know.  I know it knocks off a good amount of time on super pi though, CPU TWeak is a must for super pi


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've heard people say so too, but for some reason I didn't see much of an increase, maybe I just had a bad run and if I did another run it would have scored higher, I dont know.  I know it knocks off a good amount of time on super pi though, CPU TWeak is a must for super pi


and to add from my testing if i turn off cpu tweak, i cant clock and hold higher clocks.
and yesterday i  fluked out and found  the Death Adder mouse driver i have is giving me my mid level clock's the bsod's....
and now my clocks are holding @ 3.2ish ghz.... 

Weird!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^indeed!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^indeed!!!


one lucky guy has the P II and tested... here's the link
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1376983


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 23, 2008)

Full did you mean this Foxconn Board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149

Or this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150

Some of the stuff in the bios I dont know what it is. CPU tweak, CPU Vdda and shit like that. That is for my Asus board which is set almost 100% exactly like yours minus a few things.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Full did you mean this Foxconn Board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> 
> Or this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150
> 
> Some of the stuff in the bios I dont know what it is. CPU tweak, CPU Vdda and shit like that. That is for my Asus board which is set almost 100% exactly like yours minus a few things.


im not sure what your asking about the fox mobo's War?
and cpu tweak... i think tweaks the settings on the cpu but im really just guessing... i run it enabled since im water cooled and the temp isnt a issue with it on.... my new 79-T likes it on for some reason... if i disable it the clock isn't stable...

Cpu vdda is more a garrentee that you'll be supplying the components with not less than what ya set it at... i run it on 2.6v.... only if a wanna bench with a higher clock i set it to 2.8v.... you should read the link that mERK AND CP posted in here on page 2 i believe... and start reading around pg 20... they give a better understanding than im giving you...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> one lucky guy has the P II and tested... here's the link
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1376983



although its a huge improvement, those benchmarks aren't great if you ask me, i've seen better.  HOpefully they perform as good as the ones  I saw.  If I can come across them again i'll link you guys, don't remember where it was that I saw them


----------



## merkk (Dec 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU
Ia'm using the Foxconn A79A-S mother board i think that what Fullinfusion was talking about in his early post . I can only say how the board been for me with parts i have on it . It been one the best mother board i use. I hold the high score for Phenom cpu and 3850 video card in 3dmark-06 (18168) and Vantage (12659) . Now Foxconn dosen't have a new bios up-date out for the new AM3 cpu yet when checking there list at there web site A79A-S is the next in line to get one .Out of the mother board that are for sell (AM2+ 790fx + sb750 ) Asus 79-T and the Foxconn A79A-S are 2 of the best mother board out there .If you are thinking of a mother board up-date look at two mother board pick out the one with the best slot set-up that meets your needs and go with .
 PS the video cards slot lay-out are not the same and i think the foxconn board has a better onboard sound card (dolby digital live certified ) than the asus board has .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys answers my questions. Next time I go to fiddle with this M3a32MVP Ill put 2.6 on my CPU VDDA. There are waaay more options on this board than my Gigabyte 790X board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks guys answers my questions. Next time I go to fiddle with this M3a32MVP Ill put 2.6 on my CPU VDDA. There are waaay more options on this board than my Gigabyte 790X board.



I see in your specs that you have a M3A32, correct?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes sir I sure do. I actually love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yes sir I sure do. I actually love it.



it was a great board bro, too bad the PWM was a bit weak.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Got any info on settings you were using for it? As you can see I got my memory over 1000mhz with nary a bump in the voltage and am running at 3.2 I believe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Got any info on settings you were using for it? As you can see I got my memory over 1000mhz with nary a bump in the voltage and am running at 3.2 I believe.



dude I honestly dont remember bro.  was a while back.  However if you take a shot of your BIOS i will gladly help you _


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey I will certainly do that. Ill post it tomorrow evening perhaps after Christmas Lunch and a trip to Rave Valley Bend 18 for the new Adam Sandler movie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hey I will certainly do that. Ill post it tomorrow evening perhaps after Christmas Lunch and a trip to Rave Valley Bend 18 for the new Adam Sandler movie



Cool dude, no problem.  I'll look forward to it, see if I can be of some help, i had some pretty decent experience with the board so im sure I might be able to help.

Anyways, merry christmas and happy holidays to you and everybody else


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks bruh. Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good night!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks bruh. Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good night!


merry x-mas to all as well...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> merry x-mas to all as well...



Thanks dude, how was your Christmas, anything special worth sharing  ??


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, how was your Christmas, anything special worth sharing  ??


Christmas is great here in the land of white lol... any thing special? well im thankful for my health and wonderful wife... and cant forget all my great TPU friends!! 
Just waiting for the P II to come out to see how things compare to the I7.... if it doesn't im swinging to the easy side lol... Intel.... how is your day going CP and friends?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Christmas is great here in the land of white lol... any thing special? well im thankful for my health and wonderful wife... and cant forget all my great TPU friends!!
> Just waiting for the P II to come out to see how things compare to the I7.... if it doesn't im swinging to the easy side lol... Intel.... how is your day going CP and friends?



hehe, good you are thankful for the things you have, like us here :tears: hehehe.

Well me too, remember i'll be putting a Phenom II rig together too!  lets see how that goes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hehe, good you are thankful for the things you have, like us here :tears: hehehe.
> 
> Well me too, remember i'll be putting a Phenom II rig together too!  lets see how that goes.


Ahh sounds sweet CP... I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Ahh sounds sweet CP... I cant wait!!!!



me neither .  Hey going to run that right now for you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> me neither .  Hey going to run that right now for you.


cool ill be here


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Well things went well for us. I just got ack from watching Vedtime Stories with Adam Sandler in it. Very good movie and hillarious. I will e putting together a P2 system as well. I may even change mothers even though 1406 supports AM3 cpus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well things went well for us. I just got ack from watching Vedtime Stories with Adam Sandler in it. Very good movie and hillarious. I will e putting together a P2 system as well. I may even change mothers even though 1406 supports AM3 cpus.



It'll be good if you can get a M3A79-T, to me that is the god of all AMD boards


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> It'll be good if you can get a M3A79-T, to me that is the god of all AMD boards


Yeah i agree with CP! i know i did alot of pissn and whining about this Asus 79-T mobo but i found it was my Razor Death Adder gaming mouse driver giving me the BSOD.... its a great mobo and what i really love is the 750sb chioset.... it really gives STRONG FPS in gaming!!! you'll enjoy it mate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah i agree with CP! i know i did alot of pissn and whining about this Asus 79-T mobo but i found it was my Razor Death Adder gaming mouse driver giving me the BSOD.... its a great mobo and what i really love is the 750sb chioset.... it really gives STRONG FPS in gaming!!! you'll enjoy it mate!



What I love the most about the board is the power/reset buttons, and the strong PWM!! 

I wisht he board would've had an onboard CMOS button and a LCD display, things help alot, now that I have a board with those features, it does help a lot.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2008)

I Would get it however, I do not think I can justify the need for it. However who knows what happens in the future. I got this one from Erocker for $150.00 so I need to use it while I Can. If someone decides to sell one on here, I may pick it up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> Maybe a stupid question  -  but what the heck is ACC - Automatic Cruize Control
> 
> No seriously - what does that mean?





Chicken Patty said:


> dude, very limited info has been released, nobody really knows.  I just know that depending on the chip, it helps tremendously!!!!



ACC = Advanced Clock Calibration...what it does? I think it calibrates the clocks in advance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I Would get it however, I do not think I can justify the need for it. However who knows what happens in the future. I got this one from Erocker for $150.00 so I need to use it while I Can. If someone decides to sell one on here, I may pick it up!



The M3A32 MVP and M3A79-T are essentially the same board/layout. Difference is M3A32 MVP has SB600 and M3A79-T has SB750. Apparently the SB750 makes use of 6 additional pins on the phenoms that the SB doesn't, making the M3A79-T a better board for OC'ing. You can now get the board for less than $180 US. Oh, and did I mention it is also AM3 ready? 

Check it out: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=789&l4=0&model=2503&modelmenu=1


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the 0504 BIOS on the M3A79-T yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Has anyone tried the 0504 BIOS on the M3A79-T yet?



the worst BIOS i've ever used in the history of BIOS'es 


0403 was like a god, the best ever, and 0602 was good to, but 0403 was the best one for me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

So is my M3A32MVP Deluxe Wifi. I wish I could change out the SBs on them


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the worst BIOS i've ever used in the history of BIOS'es
> 
> 
> 0403 was like a god, the best ever, and 0602 was good to, but 0403 was the best one for me.




Well maybe the 0504 is for the Phenom II's or the AM3's and will perform better with those "chips". I hope once I get my rig together my bios version is 0403....I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2008)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Has anyone tried the 0504 BIOS on the M3A79-T yet?


Yup! its the shits! 0403 is the best for me


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

0504 IS when they made the M3A79-T (Deluxe) compatible with the phenom 2s.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> 0504 IS when they made the M3A79-T (Deluxe) compatible with the phenom 2s.


interesting.... i wished they would give more detail on there bios changes than just blah blah lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

well lets see how far i can go tonight...

I think i'll start here...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

1st pass and cp hows the cpu score now?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

now 2nd pass using this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

looking good dude, but i got you in the CPU score dept.  


its vista bro, i was running xp remember, in vista my score dropped down a bit too!.  I hit 4997 @ 3.3 GHz, but in XP


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking good dude, but i got you in the CPU score dept.
> 
> 
> its vista bro, i was running xp remember, in vista my score dropped down a bit too!.  I hit 4997 @ 3.3 GHz, but in XP


i hear ya bro but why is the top mark06 score's using vista ultimate? they not the same?.. im using vista 64 home premium .....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking good dude, but i got you in the CPU score dept.
> 
> 
> its vista bro, i was running xp remember, in vista my score dropped down a bit too!.  I hit 4997 @ 3.3 GHz, but in XP


oh fuge me!!!!!! congrats on getting your 8th star!!!!! dam i better pull me nickers up lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> oh fuge me!!!!!! congrats on getting your 8th star!!!!! dam i better pull me nickers up lol



haha thanks dude.


----------



## merkk (Jan 1, 2009)

Fullinfusion
 What do you mean by top 3dmark-06 score ? do you mean as in told score or just cpu score ? The told score most the time vista is better becuse you can run more than just 2 gpu with a all AMD rigs .


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

merkk said:


> Fullinfusion
> What do you mean by top 3dmark-06 score ? do you mean as in told score or just cpu score ? The told score most the time vista is better becuse you can run more than just 2 gpu with a all AMD rigs .


i dont know what your asking Merkk


----------



## merkk (Jan 1, 2009)

humm my bad Cp get a better cpu score because he using xp-64 .But i see you are asking why vista ultimate score better than home premium i dont know i would have thought as long as there the same 32-bit or same 64- bit they would score the same . The 32 bit vista dose score better than 64 bit on the cpu in 3dmark-06 i think .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i dont know what your asking Merkk



he was referring to post #116, what exactly were you asking?  Sorry mate, I didnt understand neither


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

merkk said:


> humm my bad Cp get a better cpu score because he using xp-64 .But i see you are asking why vista ultimate score better than home premium i dont know i would have thought as long as there the same 32-bit or same 64- bit they would score the same . The 32 bit vista dose score better than 64 bit on the cpu in 3dmark-06 i think .



ive heard of that too, and yes I was on XP, once I ran it on vista and i lost a lot of points too, so his CPU score is about right.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> he was referring to post #116, what exactly were you asking?  Sorry mate, I didnt understand neither


oh shit sorry.... in mark06 king i see vista as top mark.... but im not sure where i seen it..


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

hey Brad, Phenoms I believe suffer the worst from VIsta, maybe the top 3dmark could be vista, but its not with a Phenom.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Brad, Phenoms I believe suffer the worst from VIsta, maybe the top 3dmark could be vista, but its not with a Phenom.


yeah your rite bro... its an Intel chip and ati gpu.... well i see its changed.... I7 and triple n-shitia gpu's lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah your rite bro... its an Intel chip and ati gpu.... well i see its changed.... I7 and triple n-shitia gpu's lol...



however, 3dMark 06 is completely lead by ATi, Vantage single card is lead by Ati, the only thing nvidia is leading is the multi card in vantage, they scale very well together in Vantag due to the Physix bulls**t.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey CP am i going to fu^k my mobo by keepin the AUTO EXPRESS on?.... its giving the PCIe speed @ 124Mhz.... you were saying it does something for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CP am i going to fu^k my mobo by keepin the AUTO EXPRESS on?.... its giving the PCIe speed @ 124Mhz.... you were saying it does something for?



I heard it was something that had to do with the Cache, but I dont know dude.  Turn it off, I had that issue too.  I didnt see any differences neither.  Just turn it off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


>



heres a run at the closest I can run mine to your run.  3.3 Ghz, I know your clocked a bit less.  Anyhow, I score more because of the CPU, but your card as it is is scoring higher.  IMagine with a Phenom II at like 3.8+ GHz 






Funny how here i was at 3.3 Ghz 1.200v.  Just learning the i7 architecture.  Now i am at 3.7 GHz at 1.200v .  I had it at less but crashed shortly after I posted it here lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice scores though I thought your CPU was a tad lower. I havent even remembered what mine ran which should be less seeing as you got a phenom (until my Kuma comes in Monday). Anyways, what is your ram at?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I heard it was something that had to do with the Cache, but I dont know dude.  Turn it off, I had that issue too.  I didnt see any differences neither.  Just turn it off.


well on or off i dont see a diff.... but cpu tweak is a must for my stability.... i turn it off and she does the dreaded BSOD.... but on, and no problem..... so take note fellow clockers.... try it on and see how stable it is.... CP told me as well as others to turn it off but thats one of the problems i ran into.... I just couldn't figure out for the life of me even adding more volts why i cant get stable.... i turned it back on and Volia!!!!! stable up to 3.330ghz.....(this pig of a voltage hog loves Cpu tweek on)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Very nice scores though I thought your CPU was a tad lower. I havent even remembered what mine ran which should be less seeing as you got a phenom (until my Kuma comes in Monday). Anyways, what is your ram at?


who you directing your Q at WE?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well on or off i dont see a diff.... but cpu tweak is a must for my stability.... i turn it off and she does the dreaded BSOD.... but on, and no problem..... so take note fellow clockers.... try it on and see how stable it is.... CP told me as well as others to turn it off but thats one of the problems i ran into.... I just couldn't figure out for the life of me even adding more volts why i cant get stable.... i turned it back on and Volia!!!!! stable up to 3.330ghz.....(this pig of a voltage hog loves Cpu tweek on)



yeah I had it off because temps go pretty crazy, mine was the same with it on or off so why have the extra temp


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I had it off because temps go pretty crazy, mine was the same with it on or off so why have the extra temp


my temps @ 3.33Ghz maxed out is 50c and the mobo temp is 32c and that's having the case closed..... but im taking your advice and setting it to AUTO (off)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

here PPL check out my rig playing GOW.... d/l it and play it with your sound CRANKED (lots of bass)!!!!! she sounds like a Boeing 747 jumbo jet running!!!!
just let me know if the rapidshare works.... i only have 10 times the d/l so 1st come 1st serve!!! enjoy 
(just giving the tracers a show)
http://rapidshare.com/files/178637065/IM000593.MPG.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> here PPL check out my rig playing GOW.... d/l it and play it with your sound CRANKED (lots of bass)!!!!! she sounds like a Boeing 747 jumbo jet running!!!!
> just let me know if the rapidshare works.... i only have 10 times the d/l so 1st come 1st serve!!! enjoy
> (just giving the tracers a show)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/178637065/IM000593.MPG.html



i miss my tracers, cant wait to get the system running again   to see the tracers lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Uhm, sorry was directing it at your FUllin. I havent tried Tweak myself but I may have to cuz even with stable voltages and everything, my system will hard lock (not bsod) when Im like using convertx and watching supernatural on wmp. So what is your ram at there Fullin?

Oh and Ill watch the file


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Happy New Year!!



you too bro!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn, why does your system sound so loud? And who was the chick laughing in the background...sounded like she told you to turn it down?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Damn, why does your system sound so loud? And who was the chick laughing in the background...sounded like she told you to turn it down?



its his private jet in the background   thats the noise you hear.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha, it actually sounds like a plane taking off. After having rode on planes for like 5 months back and forth from Germantown MD to Huntsville, AL...its quite soothing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha, it actually sounds like a plane taking off. After having rode on planes for like 5 months back and forth from Germantown MD to Huntsville, AL...its quite soothing



   I want to take a flight somewhere, I love aviation but i've never been in a passenger jet before.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uhm, sorry was directing it at your FUllin. I havent tried Tweak myself but I may have to cuz even with stable voltages and everything, my system will hard lock (not bsod) when Im like using convertx and watching supernatural on wmp. So what is your ram at there Fullin?
> 
> Oh and Ill watch the file


4.4.4.12.21 800Mhz setting..... and use the quote so ppl get the msg in there mailbox....
you also might wanna in the bios under the memory configuring CHANNEL INTERLEAVING changing it to [XOR of address bits to [20:16,9]..... it helps loosen up the memory without sacrificing speed... ( keeping the higher fsb to memory ratio more stable)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha, it actually sounds like a plane taking off. After having rode on planes for like 5 months back and forth from Germantown MD to Huntsville, AL...its quite soothing


try spending like 12hrs going from LA to Sydney Australia..... the sound of the 4 engines for that length of time is sweet!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Damn, why does your system sound so loud? And who was the chick laughing in the background...sounded like she told you to turn it down?


lol thats the wife playing on the x-box 360 yappin to her friends in the back ground


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Happy New Year!!


Happy new year to you also WE


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA, thats hillarious, yapping to her friendson the 360. Ill check and see if I got the Channel Interleaving thing. Yeah I didnt do a 12 hr flight, but 3 hours is long enough.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

Well im starting to get this beauty figured out.... ACC wise im saying!!! here's a screenie of my latest Mark06 bench... and please Ppl start submitting your marks... i need something to compare against!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well im starting to get this beauty figured out.... ACC wise im saying!!! here's a screenie of my latest Mark06 bench... and please Ppl start submitting your marks... i need something to compare against!



Hey Full, I pick up all my parts on friday Jan. 9.  Most likely will start the build 
at around 11 A.M. ish EST. I will be posting the pics of my build in Kenkickrs thread called "Got me a coolermaster CM 690" in the Case modding forum if your interested in watching the progress. Do expect to see some benchies posted here once I've built my baby and I will definitely be leaning on you for support as you gain experience.  I'm running the same exact chip and board so I'm keeping an eye on this thread and will be posting soon!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey Full, I pick up all my parts on friday Jan. 9.  Most likely will start the build
> at around 11 A.M. ish EST. I will be posting the pics of my build in Kenkickrs thread called "Got me a coolermaster CM 690" in the Case modding forum if your interested in watching the progress. Do expect to see some benchies posted here once I've built my baby and I will definitely be leaning on you for support as you gain experience.  I'm running the same exact chip and board so I'm keeping an eye on this thread and will be posting soon!!


Hey CA im thankful for the kind remarks.... I wish ya the best of luck on the build and if you have any bios questions feel free to ask... I'll do my best to help if need be!!! would you mind posting a link so i can keep updated? thanks man!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey CA im thankful for the kind remarks.... I wish ya the best of luck on the build and if you have any bios questions feel free to ask... I'll do my best to help if need be!!! would you mind posting a link so i can keep updated? thanks man!



Sure! The link is below. So far I posted a pic of my stripped down case. Was going to mod it but too much $$$ involved and since I want to paint it I decided to wait until springtime.

As far as the bios is concerned I believe I'm going to go with the 0403 under CP's recommendation earlier in this thread. When I get the board next friday, I just hope I don't have to flash (crosses fingers behind back).

When I'm ready to start the mod, I'll start my own mod thread (April or May) and link you guys. For now I'll be posting my build pics here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59450&page=8


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

WEll I sure have learned some things from this thread for my BE 5000+ on my Asus. Ill be getting my Kuma on Monday so thats when Ill install it and tinker with it. I should have my cooling stuff (Water/liquid) all by then and Ill probably be asking questions to make sure I hooked it all up. Got all my stuff from Petras today. That would be my Laing D4 pump, Gel pad and 6X tygon tubing ($0.85 a piece).


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sure! The link is below. So far I posted a pic of my stripped down case. Was going to mod it but too much $$$ involved and since I want to paint it I decided to wait until springtime.
> 
> As far as the bios is concerned I believe I'm going to go with the 0403 under CP's recommendation earlier in this thread. When I get the board next friday, I just hope I don't have to flash (crosses fingers behind back).
> 
> When I'm ready to start the mod, I'll start my own mod thread (April or May) and link you guys. For now I'll be posting my build pics here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59450&page=8


oh you'll need to flash for sure man!!! its no biggy though.... Asus have a sweet program in the bios to flash.... god knows I've flashed my asus mobo's hundreds of times lol....
I'm also using the 0403 ver and its great... i tried the others but  like CP said there *buggy*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

pretty sad that i need this many volts with this proc to run stable at


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> pretty sad that i need this many volts with this proc to run stable at



holy crap dude, be careful bro!

have you tried overclocking with the multiplier only?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap dude, be careful bro!
> 
> have you tried overclocking with the multiplier only?


yeah 14x is the best this bitch will do, but the mobo likes higher HT link and Fsb settings....
45c idle and 58c under load..... *WOW! and cpu volt is going higher now lol*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 10, 2009)

well at least you are cooling with h2o


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> well at least you are cooling with h2o


yeah WE but its still sad my friend!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay Full, here is some basic OC results obtained with the help of CP. Turns out my chip doesn't like going over 14x either!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys, as soon as I get my WATercooling loop set up Ill get some results of my new Kuma chip. Im taking my time because I have to run a pump and res separately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hey guys, as soon as I get my WATercooling loop set up Ill get some results of my new Kuma chip. Im taking my time because I have to run a pump and res separately



keep us posted


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

So the previous results were with the 0302 Bios. CPU wouldn't go past 14x with FSB @ 200. 

After flashing Bios with 0403, this is where I'm at:










I'll throw up some screenies of benchmarks soon Full. Hang in there!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 12, 2009)

so yall are just multi ocing not htt?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 12, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> so yall are just multi ocing not htt?



I'm getting there.. I just got it all on friday. tried OC'ing with the 0302 Bios first then flashed it today. So I'm seeing where the sweet spots are at. I'll be posting results for weeks to come!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool beans bro, keep it up/


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Cool beans bro, keep it up/



Oh, I have been....this is where I'm at now. Haven't tested for stability yet but played a good 15 minutes of Unreal Tournament 3 without even a hiccup. It's lookin' good.

*BTW, this is on air.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 13, 2009)

That is awesome on air bro. Cant wait to finish my water loop and get my Kuma up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> That is awesome on air bro. Cant wait to finish my water loop and get my Kuma up!



On air ya. lmao. Maybe I should take my tower off the balcony!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

once again, whos the man chaotic


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^ You are da man! LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> ^^^ You are da man! LOL!



ding ding ding, correct!!! lol


I told you bro, that BIOS is golden bro.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna have to get in on this.  Right now I'm on 3Ghz(15x 200FSB) w/ a voltage of 1.3v.  I'm still playing and waiting to get a better heatsink than the stock.  My Vendetta 2 cannot fit due to the OCZ Reapers and G.Skill Pi's in my system.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 13, 2009)

Do it up kenkickr!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

has any one gotten higher clocks using Windows 7 vs Vista 64bit?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

I havent even tested or messed with Windows 7 for Ocing yet.

@kenkickr, looks like youll have to move around your ram or something for the Vendetta 2. I didnt have a problem with my Xigmatek S1283 and my Wintec AmpX's and they were right under it. Perhaps you can try Xigmateks Thor.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> so yall are just multi ocing not htt?


I go for max system performance.... ram and cpu + ht and NB speed... its the only way to go.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Well yes I see that but it seems alot of you started out with just the multi that is why I was asking. I do it all so.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a little info about AOD and it's cpu and NB voltages. With my little note pad change I've found that even thou AMD overdrive shows a lower volt, than Cpu-id does. Take a look.








I truely believe that when i set the cpu volt in the bios, than run AOD and clock from there.
The changes I'd made to the fsb and multi would make me set the volt's to the max *1.500v (AOD)
Knowing that AOD sets the volts in the bios one would think that it would set it to what AOD shows... But i was wrong.
Just a to let Y'all know, I was sending over 1.72 volts to the core and getting BSOD... Since i found the glitch in AOD im now clocking higher without over-volting  the proc.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> has any one gotten higher clocks using Windows 7 vs Vista 64bit?



I'm running 7 now...being cautious...Kei is running it and testing in the low voltage 9850 forum...I'm taking a bit of a break from brain overload...Windows 7 kicks f****en butt. I'm more happy with W7.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 17, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm running 7 now...being cautious...Kei is running it and testing in the low voltage 9850 forum...I'm taking a bit of a break from brain overload...Windows 7 kicks f****en butt. I'm more happy with W7.


kei likes everything low volt lol..... W7 is cool but it's hiding things to watch what your doing!
Im not sure what to think about the new OS!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> kei likes everything low volt lol..... W7 is cool but it's hiding things to watch what your doing!
> Im not sure what to think about the new OS!



For example?


----------

